# G-Form, 661, or something else? Need new pads!



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

Officially addicted to mountain biking, and I've decided it's time to upgrade from my bulky six-six-ones that look like they belong on a Star War's Storm Trooper. They were the cheapest knee-shin combo available at the local bike shop when I started, and while they've performed admirably, I need something more comfortable that stays in place during long rides that include everything from climbing to speedy flats to downhill.

I've heard both good and bad about G-Forms. Any opinions? I'm not such an intense rider that I need crazy protection, but I am a little klutzy at times and still technically a "beginner," so I need something that'll save me from your average scrape. I like my six-six-ones and know the brand is reputable, so maybe some EVOs? 

I definitely want the knee-shin combo, but that taken into consideration, I'm open to various brands and have a fairly open price range.


----------



## Silverfern (Oct 24, 2012)

I wear G Form knee and elbow pads , very comfy, dont know you are wearing them , which was the selling point for me , only wanted moderate protection.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do they stay in place while you're riding? My biggest beef with my six-six-ones is the fact that I'm always tugging them back into place.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

G forms fit very snug. They do stay up, but you have to have the right size.

Its best if you can try them on before you decide. They fit under clothes and offer light protection for trail riding


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried my friend's G-Form knee pads, but they didn't feel like they'd provide enough protection for a crash at any speed above 20 mph. They don't have much padding on the sides of the knee, which is pretty important for me.

I used the 661 Evo knee pads for a while, I think they provide a fair level of protection for the average trail rider. They stayed in place and were pretty comfortable for long pedaling sessions. However, there is hole in the back of the knee, and I would occasionally get some chafing at the edge of this seam, especially after several consecutive days of riding. I crashed several times with these pads on, they did their job well, and the fabric cover looks no worse for the wear. My 661 Evo knee pads are about a year old, after a wash they still look brand new.

Recently I picked up a set of the POC knee pads (VPD 2.0), and I'm really happy with them. No chafing so far, I hardly notice them while riding. I haven't crashed in them yet, so I can't report on how tough they are. I did whack myself in the knee with a pedal wrench, just to try them out. They passed the 'workshop test' with flying colors.


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

splatworldwide said:


> I tried my friend's G-Form knee pads, but they didn't feel like they'd provide enough protection for a crash at any speed above 20 mph. They don't have much padding on the sides of the knee, which is pretty important for me.
> 
> I used the 661 Evo knee pads for a while, I think they provide a fair level of protection for the average trail rider. They stayed in place and were pretty comfortable for long pedaling sessions. However, there is hole in the back of the knee, and I would occasionally get some chafing at the edge of this seam, especially after several consecutive days of riding. I crashed several times with these pads on, they did their job well, and the fabric cover looks no worse for the wear. My 661 Evo knee pads are about a year old, after a wash they still look brand new.
> 
> Recently I picked up a set of the POC knee pads (VPD 2.0), and I'm really happy with them. No chafing so far, I hardly notice them while riding. I haven't crashed in them yet, so I can't report on how tough they are. I did whack myself in the knee with a pedal wrench, just to try them out. They passed the 'workshop test' with flying colors.


+1 for the Poc VDP 2.0. I have them for knees and elbows, and use G-Forms for shin pads.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd forgotten all about POC. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

splatworldwide said:


> I tried my friend's G-Form knee pads, but they didn't feel like they'd provide enough protection for a crash at any speed above 20 mph. They don't have much padding on the sides of the knee, which is pretty important for me.
> 
> I used the 661 Evo knee pads for a while, I think they provide a fair level of protection for the average trail rider. They stayed in place and were pretty comfortable for long pedaling sessions. However, there is hole in the back of the knee, and I would occasionally get some chafing at the edge of this seam, especially after several consecutive days of riding. I crashed several times with these pads on, they did their job well, and the fabric cover looks no worse for the wear. My 661 Evo knee pads are about a year old, after a wash they still look brand new.
> 
> Recently I picked up a set of the POC knee pads (VPD 2.0), and I'm really happy with them. No chafing so far, I hardly notice them while riding. I haven't crashed in them yet, so I can't report on how tough they are. I did whack myself in the knee with a pedal wrench, just to try them out. They passed the 'workshop test' with flying colors.


how do the POC's compare to the 661's?


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

Stumpjumpy said:


> how do the POC's compare to the 661's?


The POCs rely more on a spandex sleeve to stay put, versus the top and bottom straps on the 661s. The 661s never slid off while riding, but they would settle in a bit and I'd sometimes find myself tugging at the bottom cuff as it rode up my calf. I have both in size small, the POCs feel like they're sized a bit smaller and thus fit me a bit more snugly. In fact, the sleeve grips so well that I removed the lower strap that sits at the top of the calf.

In the hand, the POC VPD 2.0 pad feels a bit stiffer than the D30 pad in the 661. However, the POC pad softens up with body heat, and I hardly notice it when I'm riding. The POC has a single knee cup pad, while the 661 has a couple smaller pads on the sides of the knee in addition to main pad. Overall, the 661 has slightly more coverage, but it's not a huge difference.

They're both pretty good, but I'll give the edge to POC in the comfort department.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for that comparo


----------



## SummitSurfer (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is my research on this topic, you might find it helpful:
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/knee-pad-decision-2012-a-820768.html


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

I just got my G Form knee pads (was supposed to get shin pads too but the seller goofed and sent two pairs of knees and no shins -_- ) today and am currently wearing them around. They're super comfortable, but at first "test" I'm not exactly impressed. The first thing I did after putting them on was do the typical drop down onto my knees test and I can definitely feel the impact and it's pretty close to being painful. They look good and they feel good...I can already tell they'll be great for pedaling. But as for their intended purpose of protection...? I'm already skeptical and I haven't even been out on the trail yet.

We'll see.


----------



## dancingoutlaw (Dec 2, 2010)

ArionRemedy8 said:


> But as for their intended purpose of protection...? I'm already skeptical and I haven't even been out on the trail yet.
> 
> We'll see.


How bout an update if you're unfortunate enough to actually test their protection in a real situation.


----------



## ArionRemedy8 (Jan 13, 2013)

dancingoutlaw said:


> How bout an update if you're unfortunate enough to actually test their protection in a real situation.


I'll absolutely be updating! Planned trip to Bootleg Canyon in Nevada in two weeks and I'm sure, given my track record and still being fairly new to mountain biking, I'll make some beginner's mistake and be able to test them out haha. Of course I'll paint the story in the light that it was entirely planned and I was just taking one for the team, testing out my new pads so I could report back on their effectiveness. You know. Play it cool and ride on. :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtailTrailRider (Jan 30, 2013)

I advise against sixsixone. I have broken their helmets, shin guards and body armour with impacts much smaller than the ones my MACE pads have endured multiple times. MACE seems to be a much better brand as far as strength, although I agree that sixsixone pads are slightly more comfortable. The small amount of added comfort in sixsixone gear is, in my opinion, not significant enough to sacrifice the integrity of the MACE products, but you can and should decide which is more important to you.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I wear the G-Forms..and took a decent crash in them and they worked as intended...the bad thing about them is the stitching coming out..not really bowled over with that..but I got another pair..I like wearing them...you hardly know they are on after a while..the places I ride do have rocks and techy places..and I need something to help in case I fall..the other pads I wore were very bulky and got in the way most of the time.or felt like overkill..(Fox launch/rockgardn knee guards/661 comp)...but the g-forms seem to do the job.


----------

